# Excel: Makro beim Verlassen der Zelle starten



## pglw (4. August 2006)

Hi,

kann man in Excel ein Makro starten, wenn z.B. die Zelle A1 verlassen wird?
Ich denke da an so etwas wie in Access "Beim Verlassen"--> Ereignisprozedur.

Hat jemand einen Tip?

Grüsse
Simon


----------



## stanleyB (10. August 2006)

Schau dir mal das _Worksheet_SelectionChange_ Event an...

Gruesse,
stanleyB


----------

